# Nach Installation Probleme mit anderen Scripts



## SilverXX (17. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe noch nicht so lange ISPConfig aber bin bis jetzt recht zufrieden...
Ein Script habe ich schon installiert bekommen und läuft perfekt.

Jetzt wollte ich unter anderem Joomla und noch ein anderes PHP Script installieren.
Ich habe einen neuen Kunden mit FTP und MySQL angelegt.

Wenn ich jetzt auf den FTP das Script lade stoße ich immer auf eine weiße Seite.

Was kann das sein ?


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2012)

Poste mal die Fehlermeldung aus dem error.log der Webseite.


----------



## SilverXX (17. Jan. 2012)

Ich glaub die gibt´s bei mir nicht ?

Laut phpinfo:
error_log - _no value__no
_


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2012)

Das Log gibt es auf jeden Fall wenn Du ISPConfig installiert hast, es ist vom apache und nicht php, steht aöso nicht im phpinfo. Schau Dir mal das Webseiten verzeichnis /var/www/deinedomain.tld/ an, da gibt es ein log Verzeichnis und da liegt das error.log drin.


----------



## SilverXX (17. Jan. 2012)

Stimmt ! Hier die Error Log...



> [Tue Jan 17 20:10:18 2012] [warn] [client 79.206.44.255] mod_fcgid:  stderr: PHP Warning:  require_once(): open_basedir restriction in  effect. File(/usr/share/php/PEAR.php) is not within the allowed path(s):   (/var/www/clients/client2/web6/web:/var/www/clients/client2/web6/tmp:/var/www/domain.de/web:/srv/www/domain.de/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin:/etc/phpmyadmin:/var/lib/phpmyadmin)  in /var/www/clients/client2/web6/web/extplorer/libraries/FTP.php on  line 33
> [Tue Jan 17 20:10:18 2012] [warn] [client 79.206.44.255] mod_fcgid:  stderr: PHP Warning:  require_once(/usr/share/php/PEAR.php): failed to  open stream: Operation not permitted in  /var/www/clients/client2/web6/web/extplorer/libraries/FTP.php on line 33
> [Tue Jan 17 20:10:18 2012] [warn] [client 79.206.44.255] mod_fcgid:  stderr: PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required  'PEAR.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in  /var/www/clients/client2/web6/web/extplorer/libraries/FTP.php on line 33


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2012)

Du versuchst eine Datei zu laden die laut open_baasedir für das web nicht erlaubt ist. Füge:

:/usr/share/php

zum open_basedir Pfad des webs hinzu und klicke auf speichern.


----------



## SilverXX (17. Jan. 2012)

Also unter System/Serverkonfiguration --> Web

[website_path]/web:[website_path]/tmp:/var/www/[website_domain]/web:/srv/www/[website_domain]/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin:/etc/phpmyadmin:/var/lib/phpmyadmin

muss dann so aussehen ? 

[website_path]/web:[website_path]/tmp:/var/www/[website_domain]/web:/srv/www/[website_domain]/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin:/etc/phpmyadmin:/var/lib/phpmyadmin*:/usr/share/php*


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2012)

Das kannst Du zusätzlich machen, das ändert den Default für neue Websites. Ich habe vom Optionen Tag der Webseite gesprochen.


----------



## SilverXX (17. Jan. 2012)

hm... wo finde ich den denn jetzt ? 

Edit: Okay, hab ihn gefunden: Mit dem Admin einloggen, auf die angelegte Domain klicken, Optionen.


Wenn ich das jetzt unter serverkonfiguration mache, dann muss ich das bei keinem anderen Kunden so mehr machen, sehe ich das richtig ?


----------



## SilverXX (17. Jan. 2012)

Okay, also bei neuen Domains wird der Pfad dann übernommen. Habe ich gerade getestet.

Das eine Script funktioniert nun seitdem :/usr/share/php zum open_basedir Pfad hinzugefügt habe...

Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein Problem mit Joomla!

Hab jetzt das CMS Joomla gerade mal hochgeladen, aber es hängt immer bei der Installation direkt bei der Sprachauswahl/Schritt 1. - Wenn ich auf den "Weiter" Button klicke ändert sich die Adresse im Browser von http://domain.de/installation/index.php nach http://domain.de/installation/index.php*#*. Das Bild bleibt gleich. Schon komisch... ich denke das stimmt sonst noch was mit der Konfiguration nicht...


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2012)

Dann schau nochmal ins error.log.


----------



## SilverXX (18. Jan. 2012)

Das habe ich natürlich diesmal direkt gemacht, steht leider nichts drin


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2012)

Hast Du denn den richtigen PHP-Mode und Dateiberechtigungen eingestellt?


Für CMS Systeme ist der empfohlene PHP-Mode: php-fcgi, Suexec muss an sein und alle Dateien im web Verzeichnis müssen dem web user und der client Gruppe des webs gehören.


----------



## SilverXX (18. Jan. 2012)

Hey Till !

Habe das jetzt so gemacht, dass ich das komplette RAR Archiv auf den Server geladen und mit dem Programm "extplorer" direkt auf dem Server entpackt habe.

Danach hat sich die Installation immer noch nicht weiter klicken gelassen. Das Problem lag jetzt wohl am Firefox. Mit dem IE hat nun alles problemlos funktioniert. Echt komisch...

php-fcgi ist vorhanden und die Dateien liegen auch alle im richtigen Web.

Wo kann ich kontrollieren ob "Suexec" an ist ?


----------



## Till (19. Jan. 2012)

> Wo kann ich kontrollieren ob "Suexec" an ist ?


Checkbox "Suexec" in den Einstellunegn der Webseite, angehakt = ein, nicht angehakt = aus.


----------



## SilverXX (19. Jan. 2012)

Danke für die Antwort !

Ja, dass war angehakt. Ist es eigentlich eine Sicherheitslücke wenn ich immer alles eingeschaltet habe ? 

Sprich 
CGI 				
SSI 
Ruby 	  
 Python 	  
 					SuEXEC 	  
        					 						 				Eigene Fehlerseiten


----------



## Till (19. Jan. 2012)

Es ist auf jeden fall unsicherer als es nicht zu aktivieren. Man sollte immer nur die notwendigen Features anschalten. Z.B. für ein php basiertes CMS können CGI,SSI,Ruby und Python deaktiviert werden.


----------

